# Looking to keep keep a snake



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

first snake for me. im leaning towards ball pythons or corn snakes what do you recommend? I want a docile pet.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

burmese python.. they cost about $100 between 1-2 feet long and look alot better than ball pythons


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

jiggy said:


> burmese python.. they cost about $100 between 1-2 feet long and look alot better than ball pythons


 ummm...for first time snakes, it generally not reccomended that people by a python that grows twenty-something feet long.

You have alot of snakes available to you. I would reccomend something captive-bred that stays a manageable size. Corn snakes, rat snakes, king snakes, and milk snakes are all good choices.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

so many snakes, so little time.......

There are as Bullsnake so adequately put it " alot of snakes available".
Ball pythons can make a good first snake, as do cornsnakes, so you are already looking in the right directions. Kingsnakes, goper & bull snakes, rosy boas, sand boas, and many others would all make suitable and rewarding first snakes.
I would STRONGLY advise you NOT to consider Burmese, Reticulated, Indian, Olive, Papuan, Amethystine, or African Rock pythons as first snakes, they get large, fast and are snakes that aside from the feed issue pose serious risk for injury to their keepers, which is why only experienced keepers should ever try to keep such species as captives.

Sounds a little preachy, I know. Please stop though and consider the consequences of the actions of hundreds of irresponsible animal keepers across the country, the latest fiasco involved an escaped Tiger in FL. Regardless of the circumstances, the fact is a hornets nest has once again been stirred up, and if we as responsible animal keepers do not take steps in self policing the animals we choose to keep and keep them in a proper manner, then laws will be passed and spread as quickly as the fires in Carson City and it will be hell containing the damage and possibly the very freedoms we enjoy in the choices of species we keep may be destroyed as well.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i just picked up a ball python hatchling about a week ago for my first snake and so far, so good.

~Will.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

As a long time Boa and Python keeper/breeder I fully agree with CrocKeeper. Too many times that cute "cheap" little python at the pet store ends up a neglected-large-escaped python that the owner (had no idea what he was getting into) cant seem to get rid of fast enough. 
If you REALLY want to try snakes start with one of the species already mentioned. Get experiance, read all the books you can, THEN get the snake of your choice. 
IMO if its Boids you are interested in I would reccommend either a Ball Python (captive bred baby) or a Boa Constrictor. While the Boa gets quite a bit larger than the Ball they do not get so large that they are hard to handle. They USUALLY stay under 8'. They do not have the feeding "problems" associated with Ball Pythons. And they are generally very tame snakes!


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks for the advice .. i just went to my lps saw a couple ballpythons at 30 a peice i was tempted to buy one but they seemed kinda sick and i dont think they take care of there reptiles very good. i really want to get a snake, ive kept a california kingsnake for a friend for a couple weeks a long timeago . i just dont know where to get one at this point .


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

Aggressive said:


> thanks for the advice .. i just went to my lps saw a couple ballpythons at 30 a peice i was tempted to buy one but they seemed kinda sick and i dont think they take care of there reptiles very good.


 Good call. I guess because of the process of capturing, storing and shipping these snakes in the thousands, some wild-caught ball pythons are in horrible condition.

That's one of the reasons I believe captive-bred animals are far superior to wild-caught animals.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yes try and buy from a breeder rather than a pet store... albino corn snakes, milk snakes and baby ball pythons are great....

my brothers albino corn snake is pushing about 7 years old and still hunts and eats better than his 4 year old calif. king snake and ball python.... plus hes very nice!!! (only to humans) but his california king snake is the meanest snake i have ever met... i dont like him at all


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I would personally get a cornsnake, but listen to the advice already posted in this thread and you wont go far wrong!


----------

